# Ruger M77 rifle bolt problems



## kathie211 (Aug 25, 2006)

We were given a Ruger M77 rifle by a dear friend and up until today our Ruger M77 rifle has been working just fine. Today when we went out to practice shoot we started having problems with the Ruger M77 rifle bolt sticking. The bolt will close easily when there is not a cartridge in the rifle but as soon we put a cartridge in the chamber we are unable to lock the bolt. :sniper:

Does anyone have any suggestions/remedies to fix this problem  ? The reason I am asking all of you this question is because we have a mountain lion that is stalking our animals and all of the children in our tiny rural town? To say I am worried would be an understatement as I am terrified that the mountain lion will hurt/kill a child and my animals.

Thank you in advance for any help/advise that you can offer me with.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

First thing I would do is make sure the rifle was clean, no carbon build up or dirt in the chamber. Also sounds like you may not have much experiance with firearms so make sure you are using the correct type of cartridges. 
If the rifle was working before, did anything bad happen to it since it worked? Sorry I have no direct experiance with that rifle , I would try playing around with the safety make sure its not somthing crazy like that!!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Are you using handloads if so try factory loads. After a good cleaning of course.


----------

